# SF Themed Haunt



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

That's a tough one. (I'm a non-haunter, so I am speaking purely hypothetically.) I'm a fan of the steampunk genre, and LOVED the series "The Secret Adventures of Jules Verne". I think a steampunk haunt would be way cool, though the detail involved in making anything steampunky might make a whole haunt a daunting task.


----------

